# A used KM 1500 new to me tho



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Just bought this beast! It has 1 1/8 cables witch are bigger then I ever ran a 3/4 hp motor and runs smooth no squeaks at all. A counter that you turn to keep track of your cables and came with heads protective sleeve and keys!! Does any one know how old it is and can I convert it to run 7/8 cable ?? I paid 600 for all of it and I think it was a great buy !! I just assumed it was 7/8 cable from the pics I saw and after a 45 min drive I found out different it's a Dam stiff cable. Does any one run a cable this big ??? Does it have the original motor?? Any info would be great. Was it a good buy?? Thanks !!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice pick up:thumbsup:. I'm no K-1500 expert, but $600 is a great buy. The 1.25" is similar to what I use (Electric Eel 1.25" sectional cable). I use the 1.25" in 3"-6" mostly, but it can go up to 10" if careful. You won't be seeing over 6" much, unless you start getting into manhole to manhole cleaning. YOu got a hell of a deal buy the looks of it, would you take $650.00 and I'll take it off your hands:laughing:

Judging by the serial number, it might be a 2001 year model, at least the motor. Take a closer picture of the Ridgid rating plate if you could.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here you go. I looked and found that it can be converted to run 7/8 cable buy switching the clutch jaws. Best thing is guy I got it from Inherited it from father in law and he was a handy man so I don't think it got a lot of use!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I think you done great!:thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Just bought this beast! It has 1 1/4 cables witch are bigger then I ever ran a 3/4 hp motor and runs smooth no squeaks at all. A counter that you turn to keep track of your cables and came with heads protective sleeve and keys!! Does any one know how old it is and can I convert it to run 7/8 cable ?? I paid 600 for all of it and I think it was a great buy !! I just assumed it was 7/8 cable from the pics I saw and after a 45 min drive I found out different it's a Dam stiff cable. Does any one run a cable this big ??? Does it have the original motor?? Any info would be great. Was it a good buy?? Thanks !!


I actually have the identical machine (KM-1500 built in 81) and it is a great machine. You got a great deal on it.

Mark


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

So it's a 1 1/4 cable. Got it. 81 ?? Wow I wonder if this one is that old !! I don't even do service but I figured it was a good buy and can use it once in a while at family or friends house. Have you converted it to run 7/8 cable ?? The company I work for has 200' of 7/8 and I could use it if need be! Plus it's not so stiff!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In 81 I was three years old. Lol!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Man up and just use the 1 1/4 cable. It's what you need.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I think you got a smoking deal. Nice!

I picked up a K1500B last week for $1000 (and I thought that was a decent deal), and yours looks like Bloomington Gold compared to mine. I've got mine stripped completely apart and have more than $200 in parts on order to get it back into shape. My front cover is broken and there's a hole in the bottom where the motor pulley burned through because the motor brackets are so bent up.

So, I'll have something like $1250 into my used one. I would say $650 is a steal!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Call Ridgid up and tell them your serial number. Yours was 81-23373. I think Ridgid puts the month and year as the last for digits( at least that is how they do it now when I called for the K7500 I just bought). So yours is either gonna be a 1973 model or a 1981 judging by your number. Call Ridigd tech support and they could tell you. My offer still stands, $650!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> Call Ridgid up and tell them your serial number. Yours was 81-23373. I think Ridgid puts the month and year as the last for digits( at least that is how they do it now when I called for the K7500 I just bought). So yours is either gonna be a 1973 model or a 1981 judging by your number. Call Ridigd tech support and they could tell you. My offer still stands, $650!


Thanks will. But I think ill keep it. Can the 1 1/4 cable do every thing the 7/8 cable can ?? Go down 3" and 4" combos and wyes??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks will. But I think ill keep it. Can the 1 1/4 cable do every thing the 7/8 cable can ?? Go down 3" and 4" combos and wyes??



1.25" sectional cable will work fine in 3" or 4". At least my Electric Eel 1.25" cable will, and I'd think the Ridgid cable would too as the Ridgid cable is open wind with no inner core, where my Electric Eel 1.25" sectional cable is open wind with a 1/2" inner core. 

I also run a 7/8" sectional cable from Eel that works well in 2" or 3" pipes, or from roofs (2" and 3"). Won't go through lot of bends in 2", but will do LS 90's, comos etc with no issues at all. Too me the 7/8" sectional is a bonus, but not needed with the K1500. The 1.25" will do 90% of all your mainline calls.
And come on, what does a Mechanical Plumber need a K1500 for? How about a 1/8"-2" R-12 Manual Ridgid threaders in a case straight up for the K1500??? lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Your rite. I don't need it but for family and friends! I'm only a j man so can't take service calls to make money but can't charge my grandma any ways !! I thought it was a good buy so I got it! And hope to get my masters and open up my own shop so I'm starting to build up my equipment !! As far as dies I don't do that except at work and we have two ridgid 300 with speed dies. Yes the cable is open core


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright man, doesn't hurt to ask huh? Only thing you can say is no. You got a good deal there for sure. Two sewer calls and it will be paid for


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> Alright man, doesn't hurt to ask huh? Only thing you can say is no. You got a good deal there for sure. Two sewer calls and it will be paid for


No problem at man. Where are you located??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm around Oklahoma City. Moore/Norman area.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O crap a dang okie!! I bet your an OU fan arnt you ?? Lol


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So it's a 1 1/4 cable. Got it. 81 ?? Wow I wonder if this one is that old !! I don't even do service but I figured it was a good buy and can use it once in a while at family or friends house. Have you converted it to run 7/8 cable ?? The company I work for has 200' of 7/8 and I could use it if need be! Plus it's not so stiff!!


I have jaws for 1 1/4", 7/8" and 5/8" for both my KM-1500 and my K-500. I doubt I would ever use the 5/8" jaws.

Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I have jaws for 1 1/4", 7/8" and 5/8" for both my KM-1500 and my K-500. I doubt I would ever use the 5/8" jaws.
> 
> Mark



They make jaws for 5/8" for the K-1500?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> They make jaws for 5/8" for the K-1500?


I thought just 1-1/4 and 7/8.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Will said:


> They make jaws for 5/8" for the K-1500?





plbgbiz said:


> I thought just 1-1/4 and 7/8.


I doubt they are still available. There were two sets of 5/8" jaws in the storage drawer when I purchased my K-500 used over 30-years ago.

Mark


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> I doubt they are still available. There were two sets of 5/8" jaws in the storage drawer when I purchased my K-500 used over 30-years ago.
> 
> Mark



Want to sell one set??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> O crap a dang okie!! I bet your an OU fan arnt you ?? Lol



10-4. I'm an Okie from Muskogee.........

Actually I was born and raise in Texas and I have 3 generations of Aggies in my family so I'm more found of Texas A&M. I do like OU though as that is where my wife went.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Want to sell one set??




Don't think it would be wise to run 5/8" cable on a 1500


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Don't think it would be wise to run 5/8" cable on a 1500


Probably rite. Snap!!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> 10-4. I'm an Okie from Muskogee.........
> 
> Actually I was born and raise in Texas and I have 3 generations of Aggies in my family so I'm more found of Texas A&M. I do like OU though as that is where my wife went.


O. I feel for any Texan that lives in OU territory lol !! Hookem horns !!!!!! Where at in Texas are you from?? And thanks for the input in the machine!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I was born in San Antonio, grew up in Brenham and College Station.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Want to sell one set??



I will never use them as I have a K-50 and a K-60 for 5/8" cable but you never know. Still I will probably keep them just to have them.

Mark


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> I was born in San Antonio, grew up in Brenham and College Station.


That's is a&m area !! Been to Abilene much ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> I will never use them as I have a K-50 and a K-60 for 5/8" cable but you never know. Still I will probably keep them just to have them.
> 
> Mark


Cool


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's is a&m area !! Been to Abilene much ??


Been through it once or twice is about it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea most people say that! You ever come through let me know il buy you a coffee or red bull!! Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea most people say that! You ever come through let me know il buy you a coffee or red bull!! Lol


If you give him some Biz Brew he won't need any Red Bull. :laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> If you give him some Biz Brew he won't need any Red Bull. :laughing:


Don't do it, that stuff will keep ya wired... lol.
Stick to red bull as you know you will come down at some point.


----------

